# Upgrading Harman 635 to Marantz, Yamaha, or HK



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am looking to upgrade the brain of my HT system to something that has an integrated HDMI input/output as I am contstantly replacing the Hdmi outputs by hand on my projector as I have only one. 

So to fix this issue, I am looking to upgrade my receiver! I am looking at three:

1) The Marantz SR5002

2) The Yamaha 6180

3) The Harman Kardon 354

4) Any in this price range that I may not be thinking of yet.

Any input would be appreciated..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Two things about the Marantz SR5002 its a great receiver but it doesnt have HDMI 1.3 pasthrough and it only upconverts to Component not to HDMI, a big downfall of that receiver.
Have you looked at The new Onlyo TX SR806? its the same price approximately and offers alot more for your money.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sure, you can also look at Denon 2309CI, Pioneer VSX-03TXH, and the current favorite Onkyo TX-SR806. My opinion is that all of these receivers in this price range are pretty comparable, the biggest question you need to answer is; "Does this receiver have the features I want at the price I'm willing to pay?" Some have better remotes, easier to navigate OSD and menus, etc.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

If the only reason you're considering an upgrade is to switch HDMI, have you considered an HDMI switch? That would leave a big chunk of change in your pocket.

If you're also looking for other functionality, then the HDMI switch won't do it for you.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. I am also interested in the TrueHD offering by many Bluray disks.

I am not in any rush, so I will look for a good sale, and all things being equal, I will pick the best bargain offered.

The Onkyo does look impressive.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree that Onkyo is ahead of the gang in offering the most bang for the buck in receivers. I would say 806 all the way or even the 876 if you need the extra features and can stand the extra money.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I will likely have to order Onkyo from Maine or Mass, by the look of it. 

For conversations sake, what would a ball park figure be for a HK 635 when I sell mine? I never know with these things. I don't want to overcharge, nor do I want to undercut myself on the sale. My choice of receiver will widen if this sells first.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a couple of links that might help you with the price for the HK635 ...

Refurbished for sale on  Amazon  and there's one one on fleabay for $309.99


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Here is a couple of links that might help you with the price for the HK635 ...
> 
> Refurbished for sale on  Amazon  and there's one one on fleabay for $309.99


Thanks! That gives me a starting point.

I am looking at the Onkyo 705 which seems to be really reasonably priced for what it offers. My main concern with any new receiver is the HDMI options, effective Room EQ for optimal SQ and power.

Most receivers I see, Onkyo included, are rated 100 watts per channel, but my Harman is only rated at 75 per channel. Which is fine as its older, but my Harman weighs 41 pounds, and most other receivers are in the 18 - 28 pound range. Is this factor significant in real world power output? With such fluctuation in weight which I assume is due to the power supplies inside.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Rambo4 said:


> Most receivers I see, Onkyo included, are rated 100 watts per channel, but my Harman is only rated at 75 per channel...


I read that HK receiver are under-rated; and some over-rated ... for example if HK says 75WPC is what you'll get, and some will say 100WPC but you'll get less than that :yes:

I think the Onkyo 805 is rated 130WPC ... my Yamaha is rated 140WPC :yes:

My suggestion: Get a receiver that has pre-outs (it doesn't matter what is the WPC rating, but bigger is better :bigsmile ... that way you'll be able to add an external amp if you're not happy with the sound; it will be cheaper to add a 200-300 watts per channel amp than changing AVR's :yes:


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I read that HK receiver are under-rated; and some over-rated ... for example if HK says 75WPC is what you'll get, and some will say 100WPC but you'll get less than that :yes:
> 
> I think the Onkyo 805 is rated 130WPC ... my Yamaha is rated 140WPC :yes:
> 
> My suggestion: Get a receiver that has pre-outs (it doesn't matter what is the WPC rating, but bigger is better :bigsmile ... that way you'll be able to add an external amp if you're not happy with the sound; it will be cheaper to add a 200-300 watts per channel amp than changing AVR's :yes:



Which Yamaha do you own salvasol?

I was just in a store yesterday looking at the 863.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Rambo4 said:


> Which Yamaha do you own salvasol?
> 
> I was just in a store yesterday looking at the 863.


I was lucky to get a floor model RXV 2700 for $399.99 at BB ... :yes:

It doesn't have TrueHD or DTS HD, but I really don't need them because I don own a BluRay player just the Toshiba HD3 with a couple of HD DVD's :sad:


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice! BB has some great deals. Actually, after reading your post, I looked into BestBuy Canada for "Labor Day" sales. Now that I sold my HK, I purchased online a Yamaha HTR 6190B for $999 + tax.

It was marked down $400, and thought if it is half as good as the specs read, I'll be a happy HT enthusiast. If not, the BB return policies are usually pretty fair.

I'll keep you abreast of my experience once I pick it up in store tomorrow.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Rambo4 said:


> Nice! BB has some great deals... If not, the BB return policies are usually pretty fair.


I always go to BB at least once a week ... I always go look for open box deals; I've seen Martin Logan's, Def Tech (speakers and subs), AVR's, BluRay, etc. ... I wish that I have money and a lot of rooms to get all deals :bigsmile:

Congratulations on your purchase ... and enjoy the new toy :yes:


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, wouldn't you know it, on my way to pick up the Yamaha, I happened across a local audio electronic's store with a big sale on the Denon 2808CI. The newer one is coming out soon, and were liquidating this one at a fraction of the price. :bigsmile:

Upon hearing the Denon receiver, I bought it right away. The HDMI slots are lacking, but are enough for what I have now PS3 and upconverting DVD. My Infocus IN76 projector can only display 720p natively anyhow, plus I heard many great things about the Audyssey MultEQ.

These Denons have a really sweet sound to them. Makes the old Harman seem a bit flat.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Rambo4 said:


> Well, wouldn't you know it, on my way to pick up the Yamaha, I happened across a local audio electronic's store with a big sale on the Denon 2808CI. The newer one is coming out soon, and were liquidating this one at a fraction of the price. :bigsmile:


SO ... you got two receivers??? or just the Denon instead of Yamaha??? :scratchhead:


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh, no. :R I purchased the Denon instead of the Yamaha... It was a bit of a last minute decision, but I had a good deal. It was a difference of a $100 on the Denon...

With two receivers, my wife would string me up. :hide:


----------

